# help with zeus dual rta



## Acidkill (29/8/19)

Hey guys!
I have been using a zeus dual RTA for about a month now, I have mostly used RDA's and sub ohms before, and i know the RTA's are less forgiving when it comes to wicking. Almost every time I wick, I get terrible spitback, and I suck up juice. I wrap 3mm and vaping around 55 watts. Using firebolt cotton.




Any help or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Acidkill (29/8/19)

sorry the post is so jumbled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samdawolf (29/8/19)

HI @Acidkill im using similar setup except for the cotton.....not experiencing the same at all and never have.....been using teh Zues for more than 2 - 3 months.
Your wicking looks abit loose from teh pic, could be that?
I like mine tight.

"excuse all teh untended inuendos"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RetroBoer (29/8/19)

I dont have a Zeus rta "YET", but in my Manta RTA I had the same problems when not using enough cotton to plug the juice holes correctly(if that is the correct term).I started packing the ends of the wick much tighter and fuller than I usualy do, and that seemed to fix my problem.That and changing to cotton bacon prime as my wicking cotton of choice.Hopefully a more experienced builder can assist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (29/8/19)

That looks like not enough cotton to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/19)

I have the Zeus Dual and they like the wick to go in tight on the coils but then the wick going to the juice wells need to be thinned out and sit just below the hole and not all the way down. The juice wells should not be packed or stuffed with cotton, you will get muted flavor and dry hits.

This here thread assisted me alot:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-dual-wicking-method.t55052/#post-733145

or 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-dual.t49508/#post-669563

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters (29/8/19)

Would agree with what's been said above.
Your cotton through the coil needs to be tight enough to move the mod when pulling one end, but not too tight where the coil is distorted when putting the cotton in.
The tails need to be thinned out enough that the juice holes are covered/ blocked but not too little thinning out where the tails are stuffed tightly into the juice holes
Don't know if this explains it clearly enough...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Acidkill (29/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> I have the Zeus Dual and they like the wick to go in tight on the coils but then the wick going to the juice wells need to be thinned out and sit just below the hole and not all the way down. The juice wells should not be packed or stuffed with cotton, you will get muted flavor and dry hits.
> 
> This here thread assisted me alot:
> 
> ...



Thanks, will give these a try


----------



## Acidkill (29/8/19)

Love this forum! @Stillwaters has offered me a personal tutorial!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (29/8/19)

I have some insight to this, after reading up and watching alot of YouTube videos this is what I have learned...

1. Your juice sweetener percentage
This is a small factor
2. Your coil
Medium factor
3. Your cotton
Your problem

Lemme break it down

I used the brand Nasty cotton on my dual RTA
even with various amounts thickness still same issues, dry hits or spitbacks or flat flavor, changed to cotton bacon V2, wicking alot less now

Wick very thick there should tention through your coil make it tight 

Do yourself a favor and look for better coils as well it will aid in resolving the issue

Hope it helps


----------



## Acidkill (30/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> I have some insight to this, after reading up and watching alot of YouTube videos this is what I have learned...
> 
> 1. Your juice sweetener percentage
> This is a small factor
> ...


Thanks for the advice, will try this


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

Acidkill said:


> Thanks for the advice, will try this


You are welcome


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

All of these guys above are correct, but try a different cotton, some cottons perform better with higher heat, spit back happens due to the relationship between your coil and cotton either coil not heating up all the juice correctly or the cotton is not handling the Temps well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

